# Battlefield 3: Vom Server gekickt, Verbindungsabbrüche? Punkbuster-Update hier zum Download



## TheKhoaNguyen (28. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Vom Server gekickt, Verbindungsabbrüche? Punkbuster-Update hier zum Download* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Vom Server gekickt, Verbindungsabbrüche? Punkbuster-Update hier zum Download


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (28. Oktober 2011)

Das ist sowieso immer das gleich mit PB.... warum sie weiterhin drauf setzen ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## cydrake (28. Oktober 2011)

thetadarkphoenix schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso immer das gleich mit PB.... warum sie weiterhin drauf setzen ist mir ein Rätsel.


 Weil es a.: Nicht viel Konkurenz gibt. Und b.: PB halbwegs funktioniert.


----------



## Egersdorfer (28. Oktober 2011)

thetadarkphoenix schrieb:


> Das ist sowieso immer das gleich mit PB.... warum sie weiterhin drauf setzen ist mir ein Rätsel.


 

Welche Alternativen gibts denn? VAC ist eine Farce, da kann man auch gleich jedem 'nen Wallhack auf 'ne Taste legen, dann gäbs auch nicht mehr Cheater.

Hackshield und wie sie alle heißen, also die Programme der Free-to-play-Spiele sind auch 'ne Katastrophe..

Mir fällt nichts mehr ein, was auch nur weniger schlecht als PB wäre.

Abgesehen davon werde ich nie begreifen, wieso Leute heutzutage ihre Triebe vor ihren Verstand setzen. Jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch weiß, dass man mindestens 'ne Woche und einen "richtigen" Patch abwarten sollte, wenn man sich nicht über das Spiel ärgern will.
Das war schon die letzten Jahre so bei DICE. Da könnte man sich auch ärgern, dass die Banane nach unten fällt, wenn man sie los lässt und die Gravitation anschreien, was der denn einfiele...

Edit: Ja schlimmer noch: DICE hat es sogar SELBST GESAGT, DASS ES SOLCHE PROBLEME GEBEN WIRD.
Wie die Kinder, die gesagt kriegen, dass es weh tut, auf die Herdplatte zu langen und nach einem Griff auf dieselbe dann losheulen..


----------



## Heizpliz (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe leider folgendes Problem:

Nachdem ich die Datei heruntergeladen habe und sie anschließend installieren möchte, kommt folgende Meldung:

"Please rename the PBsetup executable to "pbsetup.exe" and run pbsetup from that location."

Ich habe die Datei umbenannt, ihr einen eigenen Ordner erstellt. Aber die Meldung kommt leider immer wieder.

Habt ihr einen Tipp ? Danke


----------



## stawacz (28. Oktober 2011)

Heizpliz schrieb:


> Ich habe leider folgendes Problem:
> 
> Nachdem ich die Datei heruntergeladen habe und sie anschließend installieren möchte, kommt folgende Meldung:
> 
> ...




hier genau das gleiche,,bei mir und nem kumpel

bekommen beide den error



hab jetzt das problem das wenn ich auf updates checken will und ein spiel auswähle,,steht bei mir nur americas army zur auswahl





edit:hat sich erledigt


----------



## Heizpliz (28. Oktober 2011)

stawacz schrieb:


> hier genau das gleiche,,bei mir und nem kumpel
> 
> bekommen beide den error
> 
> ...




hm. Und wie habt ihr das hinbekommen ?


----------



## tommy1977 (28. Oktober 2011)

Tip hab ich leider keinen, aber bei mir war die Datei nach dem herunterladen schon so benannt und funtionierte auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## thetadarkphoenix (28. Oktober 2011)

cydrake schrieb:


> Weil es a.: Nicht viel Konkurenz gibt. Und b.: PB halbwegs funktioniert.



A: selber mal was entwicklen mit bessere Abfrage

B: richtig, halbwegs, gibt genug cheater auf BF2 Servern und wie man wiedermal sieht, macht es mehr ärger als das es nützt !


----------



## Chronik (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte das PB (Punkbuster) mit dabei ist, auf der Install-DVD und sich gleich mit Installiert + Updatet?
Und das sich PB mit jedem Update, seitens von ORIGIN/BF3, mit updatet?


----------



## jo0 (28. Oktober 2011)

Mit Punkbuster kennen sich die Cheat Entwickler schon aus, dass ist das große Problem. Die wissen ganz einfach, wie sie das Anti Cheat Tool umgehen können


----------



## Darknomis806 (28. Oktober 2011)

ich hab nur probleme mit pb...


----------



## Basshinzu (28. Oktober 2011)

das man manuell punkbuster für bf3 installieren und updaten muss, ist schon armseelig genug. aber dass ich, nachdem ich 11 (!) portfreigaben eingerichtet habe und mich mit meinem router nun für jeden hacker offen wie eine dose pringles fühle, IMMER noch keine pings sehe und deswegen auf den most laggy servern ever lande, finde ich zum KOTZEN. meine K/D ratio sinkt und sinkt und stinkt.. und es STINKT MIR.
FIX DICE. SOFORT.


----------



## JeremyClarkson (28. Oktober 2011)

Basshinzu schrieb:


> das man manuell punkbuster für bf3 installieren und updaten muss, ist schon armseelig genug. aber dass ich, nachdem ich 11 (!) portfreigaben eingerichtet habe und mich mit meinem router nun für jeden hacker offen wie eine dose pringles fühle, IMMER noch keine pings sehe und deswegen auf den most laggy servern ever lande, finde ich zum KOTZEN. meine K/D ratio sinkt und sinkt und stinkt.. und es STINKT MIR.
> FIX DICE. SOFORT.



Definiere keine Pings. Deinen eigenen Ping wirst du meines Wissens nach ohnehin nicht zu sehen kriegen. Jedenfalls nicht wie in BF2 über die TAB-Taste in der Liste, die auch die Scores anzeigt.
Die Serverpings stehen allerdings hinter den jeweilgen Einträgen im Battlelog. Vielleicht solltest du mal den Multiplayer über das Dropdownmenü oben in der Nähe des Home-Buttons starten. Da gibt es nämlich den Servermanager und der läßt sich sogar auf Serverping konfigurieren...
Hoffe, geholfen zu haben!

PS.: Die K/D-ratio ist so wichtig jetzt auch nicht! Relaxx!


----------



## combine (28. Oktober 2011)

installiert euch bloß nicht das update!
bf3 crasht bei mir jetzt alle 10 minuten, verursacht bluescreens und abstürze am laufenden band
bevor ich das update installiert hatte funktionierte alles wunderbar.

da sieht man mal wieder das sich der satz "never change a running system" befürwortet


----------



## solidus246 (29. Oktober 2011)

Heizpliz schrieb:


> hm. Und wie habt ihr das hinbekommen ?



Hatte das selbe Problem. Allerdings hatte ich im Firefox Download Ordner noch einen PB Installer. Habe dann den Installer mit dem BF3 Update gezogen und dann hatte er mir bei dem BF3 spezifischen PB setup ne 1 hinter gesetzt. Habe den anderen Installer gelöscht, die (1) weggemacht und dann ausgeführt. Ganz normal geupdatet und läuft. Hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## da-devilfreak (29. Oktober 2011)

Für all die Punkbuster geplagten:
http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=178017


----------



## Basshinzu (29. Oktober 2011)

JeremyClarkson schrieb:


> Definiere keine Pings. Deinen eigenen Ping wirst du meines Wissens nach ohnehin nicht zu sehen kriegen. Jedenfalls nicht wie in BF2 über die TAB-Taste in der Liste, die auch die Scores anzeigt.
> Die Serverpings stehen allerdings hinter den jeweilgen Einträgen im Battlelog. Vielleicht solltest du mal den Multiplayer über das Dropdownmenü oben in der Nähe des Home-Buttons starten. Da gibt es nämlich den Servermanager und der läßt sich sogar auf Serverping konfigurieren...
> Hoffe, geholfen zu haben!
> 
> PS.: Die K/D-ratio ist so wichtig jetzt auch nicht! Relaxx!


 die serverpings werden ja bei mir nicht angezeigt im battlelog. das ist ja das problem


----------



## General-Baker (30. Oktober 2011)

Leute ich könnte heulen!!! Seitdem ich dieses update gemacht habe spielen meine Waffen und gadgets verrückt. Mein Waffen schießen ununterbrochen uch kann mich nicht mehr richtig bewegen und mein kopf guckt immer nach unten!! Es kann ur daran liegen weil vor dem update alles super gelaufen ist. Da wartet man ein halbes jahr auf dieses tolle spiel und dann dieses miese update. PC Games: Vielen Dank dass ich jetzt nie mehr BF3 spielen kann bis dieser Fehler irgendwie behoben ist


----------



## NRA4EVER (10. November 2011)

kann mir einer sagen warum ich nach jedem rechner neustart das game erst reparieren muß und danach updaten das nervt aber sowas von sch.... pc games voll angepisst ist man jedes mal 
hauptsache ein neues game auf den markt geschmissen das 99 von hundert damit demaßen prob haben juckt keinen scheinbar warum auch das geld ist ihnen ja sicher


----------

